# Diet for 3 year-old grandson with autism



## summerf (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,  I was just wondering if anyone out there has any recipes for children with autism.  This is related to the glutein-free, casein-free diet.  Our little grandson was diagnosed with autism when he was two years of age.  His parents decided about three months ago to try this new diet which is supposed to help them in several ways.  Often when they come to visit us, I have things for his sister but am at a loss for Jack.  
Sure would appreciate any recipes (baked goods, meals which you might have).
Thanks.
Summer


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2008)

Summer, send me a private message - I can put you in contact with my cousin, who changed her autistic son's diet for amazing results.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

jkath, I would love to hear about your cousin's dietary success in treating her son's autism. I've just been reading about the advances many parents have made in treating their children's autism and it's fascinating. When I first became aware of autism many years ago, the general feeling in the medical community was that there was no treatment. So sad and frustrating. But I'm hearing so many remarkable things now and it's wonderful.


----------



## Green Lady (Feb 11, 2008)

There are many good cookbooks at health food stores that could help you.  I would only go to a privately owned store, not a chain store.  The chain stores can be gimmicky whereas a privately owned store is usually manned by the owner eager to help in any way possible.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is one site with a lot of GFCF Diet Info as it pertains to autism, and here is a Google list of sites with GFCF Recipes. These should help you get started.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Feb 21, 2008)

Cooking GF and CF is actually easier than one might expect, but it's definitely overwhelming at first.  I make most foods from scratch and use substitues when I need to.  There are plenty of products (flour, pasta, snacks, etc) available at health food stores that make it possible.  

A great read is The Gluten Free Bible by Jax Peters Lowell.  Anything you could ever want to know about gluen is in that book.  The author also throws in some of her favorite recipes and lists a lot of her favorite gluten free items such as rice pasta, bread mixes, etc.  I do have GF cookbooks, but honestly I never use them.  

The tricky thing is eliminating hidden gluten.  Casein is much easier to identify in most products.  Gluten can be hiding under various names on labels including "natural flavoring."


----------

